
Google image search for black teenagers shows police mugshots - Udik
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/09/three-black-teenagers-anger-as-google-image-search-shows-police-mugshots
======
tracker1
Just out of curiousity, I did a search for "three white men" and the first
two, and several of the first 40 or so results were mugshots as well. After
about the first 30-40 there were a lot of mugshots.

------
truthof080616
What is this reflects the reality?

